
You have to love attention to detail - yusufp
https://blog.thinkst.com/2010/10/you-have-to-love-attention-to-detail.html
======
MobileVet
I can only hope the combination of Sir Ive's departure and the massive
warranty liabilities will move them back towards their glory days. Design has
had far too much control the last ~5 years leading to some of their worst
products.

Design + Function = Great Products.

